# Importing a car from India



## gourab (Aug 1, 2011)

I think that the driving sides are same in India and Australia so is it possible to import a car from India to Australia? Has anyone done it as part of their move? I recently bought a new car, so if I need to sell it in 2 years time, I will be losing at least 30% of its value. So if for this money I can import the car, it will be better for me. It is a brand new car so hopefully it will meet the Australian emission standards.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

Importing a car to Australia is very expensive. More so if it is under a year old as you would then have to pay GST on it as a new car!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

It will probably need some extensive checks and cleaning when importing to Australia. Also I am unsure if it will pass the safety checks that they have here.

It's usually not worth it.


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

gourab said:


> I think that the driving sides are same in India and Australia so is it possible to import a car from India to Australia? Has anyone done it as part of their move? I recently bought a new car, so if I need to sell it in 2 years time, I will be losing at least 30% of its value. So if for this money I can import the car, it will be better for me. It is a brand new car so hopefully it will meet the Australian emission standards.



Dear Gourab,

Its not worth it because the Carriage insurance and freight charges are exhorbitant. 

Also lets say you have bought a new Hyundai Verna for 10 lacs. After 02 years you sell it for say 07 lacs. A 02 year old Verna in OZ will cost you about 15k dollars {since new one is 20k} which is 7.5 lacs. Not too much lost. 

Ditto with the Corolla Altis costing about 16 lacs on road. After 02 to 03 years you will get max 8 lacs which is about 16k Dollars. You can get a used 2-3 year old Corolla for 20k dollars which is about 10 lacs. Again not too much lost.

Of course there is the sentimental attachment to consider. I have to move in the next 02 months and i cant bear to sell my car which was my first car. But lot of sacrifices have to be made when one moves.This is just the tip of the iceberg

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

why would someone want to get a car from India to Australia is my question. cars in India have a short life, thanks to the roads in India, we took a car that has done 117,000 KMs, now think about it, how would c car that is 10 years old, that has done 117,000 kms in India be.. ours is a clean car, excellent condition..


----------



## gourab (Aug 1, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> why would someone want to get a car from India to Australia is my question. cars in India have a short life, thanks to the roads in India, we took a car that has done 117,000 KMs, now think about it, how would c car that is 10 years old, that has done 117,000 kms in India be.. ours is a clean car, excellent condition..


LOL....Where did I say it was 10 years old car. It is a 2 months old Honda. The problem with buying a 10 year old car is that the safety systems, entertainment options and the comfort will all be based on 10 years old technology and obsolete.

And more than the roads it depends on the driver to keep the car in good condition. If you take good care of the car, get the services done at regular intervals and drive carefully there is no reason cars in India will be any worse than anywhere else.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

gourab, come here adn you will understand what I am talking about. Trust me, my car, even if it is 10 year old will be in a better condition, wear & tear wise compared to your 2 year old. i have been servicing my cars myself since last 10 years. i have been driving for 16 years now, i have always maintained my cars and i purchased my first car, on my own at the age of 20, till now, i am 35, i have changed 6 cars.. i always thought I managed well but after coming here i realise what was lacking in India, the roads..


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

gourab said:


> LOL....Where did I say it was 10 years old car. It is a 2 months old Honda. The problem with buying a 10 year old car is that the safety systems, entertainment options and the comfort will all be based on 10 years old technology and obsolete.
> 
> And more than the roads it depends on the driver to keep the car in good condition. If you take good care of the car, get the services done at regular intervals and drive carefully there is no reason cars in India will be any worse than anywhere else.


 Honda Jazz is ~8 lakhs in India - its the almost the same price here ~18000 AUD
Honda City ~10 lakhs? again its around 20000 AUD here
Honda Civic is ~13 lkhs if I am not wrong - its 25000 AUD 
Honda Accord is I dont knw what price in India - here its around 38000 AUD.

Bored now, so not looking at the CRV price, but I am sure its slightly cheaper, if not significantly.

Bringing your Indian car would definitely cost you a fortune - just check out this post - 

http://australia.wikia.com/wiki/BritVics/ImportingYourCar 

I did not total it but it would come upto the price of atleast a new Honda City .. better buy one here mate.

If you dont want to go for 10 years old cars, you get 1-2 yrs old cars at a reasonable rate. Basically in Australia Japanese cars are cheaper probably because of the shipping cost. European ones like VW GOLF cost signifincantly higher than India. 

You can get a 1 yr old civic for 20000 AUD here, and a 1 year old accord for 28000 AUD here. Its a better deal in Australia anyday


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i know someone who took a 5-6 year old prado for 23000 and someone else who picked a BMW for 14000, it was again 5-6 year old, depend on your luck adn how much you bargain, teh BMW was advertised at 20, the guy offered cash adn was willing to pick it there and then, no questions asked.


----------



## gourab (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks all for your input. So I guess it makes sense to dispose of the car and then use that cash to get the car in Australia. Atleast one doubt has been removed from my mind. Now back to the ACS application.


----------



## golfer-Hicks (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh, it must be very expensive to import a car. I think you'd better sell it.


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

golfer-Hicks said:


> Oh, it must be very expensive to import a car. I think you'd better sell it.


Has anyone checked out i45 or Elantra from Hyundai in Australia.. 

i45 Introduction - Hyundai Motor Company Australia

All-new Elantra Introduction - Hyundai Motor Company Australia

Elantra looks more or less like Hyundai fluidic verna 2011. 

Any reviews


----------

